# Mit JAVA Videos aufnehmen und abspielen.



## Xams (11. Apr 2007)

Wie kann ich mit Java Videos aufnehmen (also vom aktuellen Bildschirm) und abspielen. Wie kann man Screenshots machen? Das ganze soll als Replayfunktion für ein Spiel sein. Kennt jemand ein gutes Tutorial zur Video API?
MFG


----------



## Marco13 (18. Apr 2007)

Falls du es noch nicht gefunden hast: Auf dieser Seite steht, wie man aus JPG images eine Filmdatei macht. Alles weitere ist mit JMF (Java Media Framework) auch möglich, aber damit hab' ich auch noch nicht mehr gemacht.

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/solutions/JpegImagesToMovie.html

EDIT: Screenshots kann man entweder mit einem Robot machen, oder indem man eine JComponent in ein BufferedImage reinzeichnet - letzteres wäre vmtl. für deine Zwecke besser geeignet.


----------



## Vogi (3. Okt 2009)

Wie ist das gemeint, eine JComponent in ein BufferedImage reinzeichnen? Ich möchte nämlich gerne ein Programm schreiben, das Screenshots macht.


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Okt 2009)

```
BufferedImage bi = new Robot().createScreenCapture( 
      new Rectangle(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize()) ); 
 
    ImageIO.write( bi, "jpg", new File("c:/screenshot.jpg") );
```

java insel


----------

